

Anonymous Hacks Westboro Church. Bad Idea. - solipsist
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2012/12/17/anonymous_hacks_westboro_baptist_church_over_sandy_hook_picket_is_there.html

======
lifeguard
Usually "dont feed the Trolls" is the correct advice. But Ogres eat Trolls.

